
A software engineer is detained by U.S. Customs – and given a programming test - fabian2k
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/02/28/software-engineer-detained-given-test-to-prove-hes-engineer.html
======
CarolineW
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13741746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13741746)

There are other discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13759612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13759612)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13755502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13755502)

... and there are dozens of submissions of the same story.

------
sounds
Article contains an auto-playing video. After I clicked pause and the
pause/play icon changed, I scrolled a bit and it started playing again.

I am now adding "cnbc.com 127.0.0.1" to my hosts file (i.e. blocking the
site.)

